# Maybe a daft question about the Accu Chek mobile



## pav (Jul 17, 2013)

I have been trying to get the Accu Check mobile test cassettes added to my repeat. 2 doctors, and a nurse later still no nearer to getting them added.

All say they can't find them on the prescription list, now been to the chemist to get the codes from the box to try that way. Has anyone else had problems getting them added and what code/s did you use.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 17, 2013)

I would try and call Accuchek/Roche on their helpline and ask them for the PIP code. It used to be dead easy to find PIP codes on the BNF website, but they changed it and now the information isn't shown!


----------



## DeusXM (Jul 17, 2013)

The PIP code is 351-3322.

They're listed as Mobile Test Cassettes - if your doc has been looking for Roche or Accu-Chek, they won't find them.


----------



## pav (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info, is the pip code for the 2 x 50 package?

Don't know where some GP's learnt their trade, the last time I gave one a pip code they did not have a clue what one was.


----------



## Estellaa (Jul 18, 2013)

i have that meter. i always have difficulty getting the cassettes, alot of the time apparently its a manufacturing problem, so i try and order as many as i can haha.


----------



## AndyS (Jul 18, 2013)

pav said:


> Thanks for the info, is the pip code for the 2 x 50 package?
> 
> Don't know where some GP's learnt their trade, the last time I gave one a pip code they did not have a clue what one was.



Hi Pav

I have a couple of boxes of the Accu chek mobile cassettes you can have, at least they will tide you over until you can get yours on prescription.

If you send me a private message where to send them, I would happily oblidge.

Regards

Andy


----------



## AndyS (Jul 18, 2013)

pav said:


> Thanks for the info, is the pip code for the 2 x 50 package?
> 
> Don't know where some GP's learnt their trade, the last time I gave one a pip code they did not have a clue what one was.



Hi Pav

It's probably not much help but this is exactly how it is on my repeat; I just copied and past from the Online ordering system at the practice.

Mobile cassette (Roche Diagnostics Ltd)
use As directed
1 pack of 100 strip(s)
21 Jun 2013
9 refill remaining. Due for review on 26 Apr 2014.


----------



## pav (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks Andy PM sent regards the cassette offer.

Spoke to Accu-Chek this morning to get the pip code for the fast clix lancets, just in case the docs can't find them as well.

Lancet pip code 351-2795 for a box of 204

Thanks DeusXM for the cassette pip code.

Mobile Cassette pip code 351-3322 (2 x 50 cassette)


----------



## pav (Jul 18, 2013)

Success the surgery have rang me and have added what they think is the correct test cassettes, and prescription issued for a 100 tests, which will be ready for collection next week.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 18, 2013)

pav said:


> Success the surgery have rang me and have added what they think is the correct test cassettes, and prescription issued for a 100 tests, which will be ready for collection next week.



Hurrah!


----------



## Cate1 (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm Type 2 - and recently enquired at my GP about obtaining the Accu-Check test cassette (50 tests) and lancet drum on prescription.  I was advised that these are only available on prescription for Type 1 diabetes.  Is this right, has anyone had any other experiences of this?  By the way, I'm in Wales.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 24, 2016)

Many Type 2 have problems getting test strips prescribed by Doctor and self fund! If you are on drugs that can cause hypos and you drive you should test before driving , so could try arguing the case. 
Many areas try to impose rescritions on what brand of meters and strips to prescribe!


----------

